
Project VimR – Refined Vim experience for Mac - ingve
https://github.com/qvacua/vimr
======
BSousa
Hmmm. Why not MacVim:
[https://code.google.com/p/macvim/](https://code.google.com/p/macvim/) ?

~~~
geedew
This looks like it's a plugin to macvim; or at least a fork of it.

------
rjzzleep
for those wondering what this is it's a proof of concept vim gui based on a
embeddable macvimframework (mainly based on bjorn winklers macvim)[1]

it's great to see so much work on vim/neovim lately. while not related to the
macvimframework idea, the author of ultisnips lately chimed in on the issue
tracker of neovim. i think the end result of the discussion was that thiago
was working on json-rpc now, wanted to implement a has('neovim') feature and
move the python code running in an external thread. i can't find the issue
right now.

i'm getting more and more annoyed with osx though. a cold boot on my 8gb
macbook air has about 3gb of resident memory. redraws are extremely slow.
iterm while much faster than terminal, is still just a textview which is slow,
causing a lot of annoying flicker in vim terminal. it's gotten so annoying for
me that i actually have a heavily patched dwm(i used to run awesome, but
that's just annoying to setup in osx) with dwb browser, pidgin(yes, sadly otr
in osx won't be fixed until adium 2.0 comes out, whenever that will be). and
just general cmus/newsbeuter/mutt etc.

so why not just run linux on the macbook? if linux had a half decent gui
toolkit that was as easy to use as cocoa(no not gtk) we wouldn't to switch to
osx or windows all the time for utility applications.

[1] [https://github.com/qvacua/macvim](https://github.com/qvacua/macvim)

~~~
comex
Just on a few points:

\- Using all available memory for buffer cache is a good thing, as long as the
OS can immediately drop it if there are more urgent uses for the memory.

\- I haven't used iTerm very much, but and because Terminal has always seemed
snappier. I'm surprised you had the opposite experience.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
Does he mean to include buffers? On linux, the term "resident memory" refers
to memory that is explicitly not buffer cache. Or does OSX use this term
differently?

One day, we may be able to use the same RAM terms across all major OSs.

------
vgrichina
For anyone interested in Vim-like editors with Mac UI, I suggest trying Vico –
[https://github.com/vicoapp/vico](https://github.com/vicoapp/vico)

It is completely native, supports TextMate bundles and is scriptable using
Lisp dialect.

~~~
crashandburn4
I feel like I need to make the obligitory comment. If you want an editor that
is scriptable with Lisp and supports Textmate bundles, and Vim keybindings;
Emacs[0] + Evil mode[1] (Extensible Vi layer, it's great) + Yasnippet[2] (Yet
annother snippet library, has textmate bundles).

I switched from vim to this setup a while ago and have to say I've been very
happy with it. I like the advantage of having a full language to use and find
the environment more customisable (maybe just because I never got fully
comfortable with VimScript. That being said, I still use vim for quickly
editing single files as you can't beat the startup time.

[0] [http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/](http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/)

[1]
[https://gitorious.org/evil/pages/Home](https://gitorious.org/evil/pages/Home)

[2]
[https://github.com/capitaomorte/yasnippet](https://github.com/capitaomorte/yasnippet)

~~~
wging
"That being said, I still use vim for quickly editing single files as you
can't beat the startup time."

Add (server-start) to your .emacs and keep a running emacs around long-term.
Then you can edit single files quickly with emacsclient -t.

~~~
crashandburn4
Yeah, good point, I actually have:

    
    
      alias e='TERM=xterm-256color emacsclient -t'
      alias ec='emacsclient -c'
      alias ed='emacs --daemon'

in my .zshrc to do just that but for some reason I use vim anyway, due to it's
omnipresence on every server box I go into and I suppose muscle memory of
typing vim whatever_file_i_want_to_edit .

------
api_or_ipa
what's wrong with vim in a terminal? I've never understood the appeal of a GUI
based vim clone

~~~
aeroevan
The main reason I use gvim is for better looking fonts and more colors.

~~~
pmoriarty
Also, gvim has more potential keybindings available than vim running in a
terminal.

~~~
retr0h
Still not convinced. I'll take tmux and a non-gui vim any day of the week.

------
Haul4ss
These kinds of projects are neat, but the reason I use vim on OS X is because
it's the same editor I use on my FreeBSD server, and the same editor on all my
Linux boxen at work. I'm used to it, and the experience is consistent.

I appreciate the attempt to make vim a better experience on Macs, but it comes
at the detriment of being the identical experience across all platforms I use.

------
Blahah
The name made me think it was about the vim plugin, vim-R for statistical
programming. [https://github.com/vim-scripts/Vim-R-
plugin](https://github.com/vim-scripts/Vim-R-plugin)

------
influx
Why would you put this under a different license than Vim itself?

~~~
sigzero
And GPL3 at that...smh

------
justplay
not sure but why this appeared in front page, i dont see anything special on
it.

~~~
johncoltrane
It has"mac", "vim", "redefine" and "experience" in the title.

